# miserable mother pluckers up millcreek



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Some ahole bark crunchers stole my wifes mtn bike I road up millcreek yesterday afternoon. I stashed it in the bushes next to the creek and when I got back after dark it was gone. No I didn't lock it up. I ran up again this morning to look around and see if it was thrown in the creek somewhere to no avail.

If anyone see's an older yellow gary fisher mtn bike up there anywhere, please let me know.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bastages


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Too many opportunists out there to leave anything of value unlocked these days. :lock1:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It was Osage that stole your bike because the moon told him so. Then he rode it down and met with the wb to discuss how to try and sell his bull$hit to us here on the uwn. Next he will go pay his "respect" to Peay if you get my drift.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

That sucks. How do you know it was a tree hugger? Unfortunately, there are a lot of hunters that are also thieves. See the numerous missing trail camera threads as evidence. Good luck finding your bike.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

hawkeye said:


> ...How do you know it was a tree hugger?


The few folks that were there Sunday afternoon fit the bill. I'm pretty sure they were at one of the picnic area's up a mile or so from the gate and saw me stash the bike behind a tree along the river after I got a flat. I didn't notice them there until I'd walked up the road a ways. I didn't think much of it at the time.

I then walked all the way up to the culvert construction and hunted way up from there. I was the last one up there on my way out at the gate about 9:30pm. I can't imagine some hunters rummaging around in the bushes down there. It just wasn't in a spot where hunters would have looked or been off the road.

In any case they're still p's o s


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Why not pack a lock cable with you?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Why not pack a lock cable with you?


Too simple of a solution.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Why not pack a lock cable with you?


Something my grandfather always told me was a lock only keeps an honest man honest.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bass2muskie said:


> Something my grandfather always told me was a lock only keeps an honest man honest.


If a crook wants to steal something he is going to. A lock and cable around the bike and a tree would be a deturant that most thieves will not play around with. There are too many other bikes that are just left sitting by the side of the road, trail, or sidewalk that they can grab and be gone with without any hassle.


----------

